# Minty passed the MR OB1



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been told that he lost 1.5 points. That is all I know, as I was at work when he was trialing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats!
What's involved in the MR OB1?


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I wanted to go up to that trial.

Well, good for Junior Mint!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Not surprised. Congrats!!!

T


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have been told that he lost 1.5 points. That is all I know, as I was at work when he was trialing.


Was it the trial out here in Oxnard, CA this weekend or a TX trial?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Brilliantly, being that we have 5 trials a year, there were two trials in the same weekend. Minty was in Minnesota.

Melissa and Robert got their MR3 yesterday, so we have new people with MR3's.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have been told that he lost 1.5 points. That is all I know, as I was at work when he was trialing.


Congrats, but doesn't posting in the video gallery mean you should have a video link???????


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn it . You mean there was another Mondio Ring trial around here and I missed it ? You folks got to start advertising more . My daughter wears that Rogue Mondio Ring shirt all the time .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no idea who is in charge of promotion, but it is not me.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have no idea who is in charge of promotion, but it is not me.


I forgot you're just King of NARA .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess it is the MROBJ1 that is "with jumps" lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GO86Na5GMM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like he is in good hands!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Jeff
Fun to watch. Looks like one cool dog.
One question; What schutzhund club did she go to to learn that fancy heeling. :twisted: ;-)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where do you think the running joke of Sch is gay comes from ?? LOL


----------



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

VERY nice job! 
Can't wait to see them move on to the protection work...
Who is that woman's coach? that jock sparrow guy? :wink:
You should be the promotor of the MR ob program - there's good players and income possibilities galore with the AKC crowd and we need to replace the money we'll lose from the tax fiasco due to incompetence of some of the board. Better yet you should apply for auditor. :-\"
Rock on the Mondioring!!!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice job. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Good job Elizabeth and Minty, really nice showing in OB1 and the second day as brevet Diw. 
Jim -- Sept 3/4


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Have I mentioned that there will be a trial at Lisa Gellers house on september 3rd and 4th ?? : )

Has anyone really tried to promote the ob stuff to anyone ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks you two . I'll try to make that, at least Saturday and congrats on Minty .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks Jeff
> Fun to watch. Looks like one cool dog.


Nice nice nice!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Thanks you two . I'll try to make that, at least Saturday and congrats on Minty .

I would like to thank all the nice people from Rogue ringsport that have helped the girls. That is the nice thing about their club, they take in people who are so dedicated to the sport, but have no club of their own.

Jake and Josiah have done a nice job helping the girls out, I want to thank them personally when I get up there next.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa or Sharon

I plan on doing the 2nd leg of Belatucadrus MR I in October.
It might be fun to throw my Dobermann Flannchadh in for a
OB with Jumps (If I can get the fancy Schutzhund heeling fine tuned ) How many dogs can one handler enter per trial?
Minty looked good. It's nice to see a ring dog that knows how to heel...... lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't need those two to get an answer, there is no limit on how many dogs you can trial.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Don't need those two to get an answer, there is no limit on how many dogs you can trial.


Thanks, that opens up all sorts of possibilities


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

The video was great to see obedience requirements in another venue. Loved the distractions. Where did they find all the gigantic stuffed animals. On the out of sight down was the woman beckoning to the dog or just moving the toys around. Elizabeth is calm, cool and collected as a handler and Minty looked great. Hate the 1/2 point for enthusiasm. Is there a diw video?


T


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and elizabeth and he looked GREAT!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THe point loss that was odd was on the hurdle. There was only one box marked on the hurdle, and it was on the left side, so Elizabeth asked if she had to go there, and of course according to the rules, you pick your side, there was some confusion, so she went to the left side. Minty got creative going to heel, and was gigged a point off GA.


----------

